# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Pertinenza ICI da quale atto risulta???

## Deltaoscar

Dopo varie ricerche di circolari ministeriali, giurisprudenza di merito ecc ecc. da nessuna parte viene chiarito da quale atto si può desumere che una unità immobiliare è una Pertinenza. 
Ai fini ICI ho avuto una questione con il responsabile del Comune, il quale sostiene che per potergli dimostrare che l'unità immobiliare in questione è una pertinenza devo portargli il rogito notarile dal quale risulta tale situazione.
Non mi risulta che nel rogito notarile bisogna indicare obbligatoriamente se una unità immobiliare a se stante deve essere dichiarata come pertinenza.
Ma non esiste altro documento o atto per poter dimostrare l'utilizzo dell'unità immobiliare come pertinenza dell'abitazione principale???? 
Grazie per gli interventi

----------


## danilo sciuto

La condizione di pertinenza non è scritta da nessuna parte.
E' un dato di fatto. 
ciao   

> Dopo varie ricerche di circolari ministeriali, giurisprudenza di merito ecc ecc. da nessuna parte viene chiarito da quale atto si può desumere che una unità immobiliare è una Pertinenza. 
> Ai fini ICI ho avuto una questione con il responsabile del Comune, il quale sostiene che per potergli dimostrare che l'unità immobiliare in questione è una pertinenza devo portargli il rogito notarile dal quale risulta tale situazione.
> Non mi risulta che nel rogito notarile bisogna indicare obbligatoriamente se una unità immobiliare a se stante deve essere dichiarata come pertinenza.
> Ma non esiste altro documento o atto per poter dimostrare l'utilizzo dell'unità immobiliare come pertinenza dell'abitazione principale???? 
> Grazie per gli interventi

----------


## Deltaoscar

> La condizione di pertinenza non &#232; scritta da nessuna parte.
> E' un dato di fatto. 
> ciao

  Purtroppo per&#242; tu sai benissimo che gli uffici pubblici ragionano su documenti giustificativi su pezze d'appoggio che possono conservare agli atti per evitare la loro responsabilit&#224; di danni erariali.
Per cui mi ha detto il responsabile che a parole potrebbero presentarsi tutti i cittadini sostenendo che le loro ulteriori unit&#224; immobiliari sono adibite a pertinenze, purtroppo lo devono dimostrare documentandolo. 
Ho trovato fiumi di parole, sentenze ecc ecc ma nessuno (di competenza) ha mai chiarito tale questione, nessuno si &#232; posto questo problema??? possibile che gli illustri professori, gli scienziati della Suprema Corte non hanno pensato a questo piccolo dettaglio???  :Confused:

----------


## fabioalessandro

no ovvio il concetto di pertinenza li trovi sul c.c.
quindi anchem alla luce del dl del berlusca (eliminazione totale ici)
una pertinena o più (dipende dal regolamento comunale) è sempre esente dall'ici
(solo nel caso in cui precedentemente cioè regolamento in vigore all'anno 2007 le pertinenze erano escluse dalla detrazione comunale pagherai l'ici)

----------


## Deltaoscar

> no ovvio il concetto di pertinenza li trovi sul c.c.
> quindi anchem alla luce del dl del berlusca (eliminazione totale ici)
> una pertinena o più (dipende dal regolamento comunale) è sempre esente dall'ici
> (solo nel caso in cui precedentemente cioè regolamento in vigore all'anno 2007 le pertinenze erano escluse dalla detrazione comunale pagherai l'ici)

  Il problema riguarda l'anno 2005, perchè il Comune in questione ha contestato che la seconda unità immobiliare cat A/4 non ancora ristrutturata, inabitata ed adibita a deposito di mobili ecc ecc io l'ho considerata pertinenza applicando l'aliquota ICI prima casa, mentre loro sostengono che tale pertinenza debba risultare dall'atto notarile.
Essendo presente l'elemento soggettivo ed oggettivo come recita la prassi e le sentenze, loro hanno bisogno di un documento dal quale risulti questa condizione.
Come si può fare a controbattere le loro pretese??

----------


## fabioalessandro

il discorso dell'a4 è diverso
infatti A4 deve considerarsi più come altro immobile che pertinenza (in linea di massima le pertinenze sono classate con categoria catastale C)
quindi la faccenda si complica
però se tu dici che l'immobile è inabitabile cioè deve avere delle lesioni strutturali puoi chiedere il 50% di riduzione d'imposta
se è solo ristuttutazione non puoi fare nulla se nn pagare

----------


## danilo sciuto

Pensavo stessi parlando di una categoria catastale diversa .... 
Se hai scritto che un A4 è pertinenza, sfido che l'Ufficio ti dia torto..... 
saluti   

> Il problema riguarda l'anno 2005, perchè il Comune in questione ha contestato che la seconda unità immobiliare cat A/4 non ancora ristrutturata, inabitata ed adibita a deposito di mobili ecc ecc io l'ho considerata pertinenza applicando l'aliquota ICI prima casa, mentre loro sostengono che tale pertinenza debba risultare dall'atto notarile.
> Essendo presente l'elemento soggettivo ed oggettivo come recita la prassi e le sentenze, loro hanno bisogno di un documento dal quale risulti questa condizione.
> Come si può fare a controbattere le loro pretese??

----------


## Niccolò

Solo per curiosit&#224;, il fabbricato in questione dovrebbe essere pertinenza di un immobile di quale categoria?

----------


## fabioalessandro

suppongo alto A visto che è l'abitazione principale
sempre che non abita in un industria D1 tipo lapo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

So di essere troppo fantasioso, ma se l'abitazione principale fosse una villa e l'A4 la resede del casiere, secondo me la si potrebbe assimilare a una pertinenza  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fabioalessandro

secondo me no 
perchè è un immobile diverso è destinato ad uso di persone estranee tipo camerieri/giardinieri/custodi
anche perchè la villa se fosse veramente un A1 (mai viste in vita mia) comprenderebbere eventuali dependance

----------


## Deltaoscar

> Solo per curiosit&#224;, il fabbricato in questione dovrebbe essere pertinenza di un immobile di quale categoria?

  L'abitazione principale &#232; A/2. 
Comunque nel silenzio del regolamento comunale che dovrebbe specificare le categorie catastali rientranti nella categoria di pertinenze e secondo quanto previsto dalle circolari varie A.d.E. e dal c.c. se la sussistenza del vincolo di pertinenza presuppone l'esistenza dei seguenti requisiti: *elemento soggettivo*: volont&#224;, espressa o tacita, da parte del proprietario della cosa principale o da colui che &#232; titolare di un diritto reale sulla stessa, di destinare al servizio o all'ornamento del bene principale il bene accessorio;  *elemento oggettivo*: ossia la destinazione durevole ed attuale di una cosa a servizio o ad ornamento di un'altra ai fini del miglior uso di quest'ultima. 
Mancando, dunque, il vincolo di accessoriet&#224;, manca anche il rapporto pertinenziale che si fonda su motivazioni economico-giuridiche e funzionali, in base alle quali la pertinenza rende possibile una migliore utilizzazione ovvero aumenta il decoro del bene principale. 
Nel mio caso specifico se l'unit&#224; immobiliare A/4 non era abitabile viste le sue condizioni in cui versava e visto che veniva utilizzata come deposito di mobili e attrezzi vari e quindi accessorio per l'abitazione principale, non vedo il perch&#232; di non poterla considerare pertinenza "in questo caso". 
Se ci fate caso in nessuna circolare o sentenza della suprema corte si specificano le categorie catastali.
Alcune circolari rinviano ai singoli Comuni di identificare nel regolamento comunale la categoria catastale.

----------


## Contabile

Il concetto di pertinenza in senso lato trova la sua identificazione nell'art. 817 del CC. 
Inoltre una recente sentenza la n. 4087 del 28.1.2008 della Corte di Cassazione ha chiarito quale sia la corretta definizione del concetto di "pertinenza urbanistica". 
Da ci&#242; se ne pu&#242; trarre conclusione in merito alla vicenda cui ai post. Ritengo personalmente un fabbricato A/4 non  meritevole di essere considerato "pertinenza"

----------


## fabioalessandro

per me le motivazioni per un eventuale ricorso non ci sono

----------


## Contabile

Dall'elenco pareri e risposte dell'*Avv. Villani*. Di certo sar&#224; utile. 
A tal fine, Le preciso che la nozione di 'pertinenza urbanistica o edilizia' ha caratteristiche diverse dal concetto di 'pertinenza civilistica'.
Difatti, come ritenuto dalla giurisprudenza di legittimit&#224; (Cass. Pen., sez. III, n. 4056 del 21 maggio 1997, n. 7544 dell'11 giugno 1999 e n. 11839 del 18 ottobre 1999), nella nozione di pertinenza urbanistica rientra l'opera che abbia comunque una propria individualit&#224; fisica e una propria conformazione strutturale: - preordinata ad una oggettiva esigenza dell'edificio; - funzionalmente ed oggettivamente destinata al servizio dell'edificio; - priva di un autonomo valore di mercato; - non valutabile in termini di cubatura o dotata di un volume minimo tale da non consentire, in relazione alle caratteristiche dell'edificio, una sua destinazione autonoma e diversa da quella a servizio dell'immobile cui accede (cfr. Cons. Stato, sez. V, n. 633 del 7 maggio 1993).
Per quanto concerne, invece, il concetto contemplato nel codice civile, l'art. 817 stabilisce espressamente che le 'pertinenze sono le cose destinate in modo durevole a servizio o ad ornamento di un'altra cosa' e che la destinazione 'pu&#242; essere effettuata dal proprietario della cosa principale o da chi ha un diritto reale sulla medesima'.
Previsione, questa, finalizzata a determinare il presumibile contenuto degli atti di disposizione del bene.
Del resto, anche secondo il prevalente indirizzo della giurisprudenza tributaria, il carattere pertinenziale deriva dall'obiettiva situazione della cosa principale e di quella destinata durevolmente al servizio o all'ornamento della prima e che 'il rapporto pertinenziale non &#232; dato dal tenore delle espressioni usate dalle parti, ma dalla obiettiva ed effettiva situazione in cui si trovano la cosa principale e quella che si assume essere pertinenza di questa' (Comm. Trib. Centr., sez. XII, n. 2217 del 1&#176; luglio 1993).

----------


## fabioalessandro

con questo credo che non ci siano più dubbi
Contabile sei e rimani sempre un mito (tranne per la tua reggina  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Deltaoscar

Caro Account man 
grazie per il contributo giurisprudenziale che peraltro è molto discutibile (in sede contenziosa manca una sentenza specifica del caso de quo) in quanto dalla lettura delle sentenze, nè il Legislatore, nè la giurisprudenza possono ordinare specificamente quali siano le unità immobiliari che devono essere considerate pertinenze.
Se in sede contentenziosa dimostro anche con rilievi fotografici che l'unità immobiliare (ancorchè A/4) non era resa abitabile in quanto mancavano i servizi igienici, non era ristrutturata, adibita a deposito; in quelle condizioni chi può contestare il rapporto economico-giuridico di strumentalità e complementarità funzionale e che era al servizio di un'altra cosa. 
Leggete di seguito:  *Nozioni di pertinenza* 
Per completezza espositiva, dopo aver opportunamente ricordato che la prima parte della locuzione sancita dalla lettera a) del comma 1 dellart. 2 del D.Lgs. 504/1992 è sostanzialmente identica allespressione racchiusa nel comma 2 dellart. 36 del D.P.R. 917/1986 (TUIR), in materia di imposizione sul reddito, è lecito a questo punto chiedersi se il concetto di pertinenza contemplato nella citata lettera a) sia quello edilizio-urbanistico o quello civilistico. Lesatta individuazione del concetto assume particolare importanza ai fini delloperatività dellICI, atteso che la nozione di pertinenza urbanistica o edilizia ha caratteristiche diverse dal concetto di pertinenza civilistica delineato nellart. 817 cod. civ. (a cui, come norma generale, occorre fare riferimento in mancanza di una specifica disposizione tributaria). Difatti, come ritenuto dalla giurisprudenza di legittimità (Cass. pen., Sez. III, n. 4056 del 21 maggio 1997, n. 7544 dell11 giugno 1999 e n. 11839 del 18 ottobre 1999), nella nozione di pertinenza urbanistica rientra lopera, che abbia comunque una propria individualità fisica e una propria conformazione strutturale: 
	preordinata a una oggettiva esigenza delledificio (bene principale); 
	funzionalmente e oggettivamente destinata al servizio delledificio; 
	priva di un autonomo valore di mercato; 
	non valutabile in termini di cubatura o dotata di un volume minimo tale da non consentire, in relazione alle caratteristiche delledificio, una sua destinazione autonoma e diversa da quella a servizio dellimmobile cui accede (cfr. Cons. Stato, Sez. V, n. 633 del 7 maggio 1993). 
La strumentalità rispetto alledificio, secondo il pensiero del supremo Collegio, deve essere in ogni caso oggettiva, cioè connaturale alla struttura dellopera, e non può desumersi esclusivamente dalla destinazione soggettivamente data dal proprietario o dal possessore. 
Per quanto concerne invece il concetto contemplato nel codice civile, lart. 817 stabilisce espressamente che le pertinenze sono «le cose destinate in modo durevole a servizio o ad ornamento di unaltra cosa» e che la destinazione «può essere effettuata dal proprietario della cosa principale o da chi ha un diritto reale sulla medesima». Previsione, questa, finalizzata a determinare il presumibile contenuto degli atti di disposizione del bene. 
In linea di principio, quindi, per pertinenza in senso civilistico deve intendersi tutto ciò che è durevolmente congiunto a un bene, al fine di migliorarne le condizioni duso, la funzionalità e il valore. Del resto anche secondo il prevalente indirizzo della giurisprudenza tributaria, il carattere pertinenziale deriva dallobiettiva situazione della cosa principale e di quella destinata durevolmente al servizio o allornamento della prima e che «il rapporto pertinenziale non è dato dal tenore delle espressioni usate dalle parti, ma dalla obiettiva ed effettiva situazione in cui si trovano la cosa principale e quella che si assume essere pertinenza di questa» (Comm. trib. centr., Sez. XII, n. 2217 del 1° luglio 1993). 
Tuttavia, sul vincolo pertinenziale, che può essere eliminato per volontà delle parti, lart. 818 cod. civ. è chiaro e perentorio nellaffermare che: 
	gli atti e i rapporti giuridici che hanno per oggetto la cosa principale comprendono anche le pertinenze, se non è diversamente disposto; 
	le pertinenze possono formare oggetto di separati atti o rapporti giuridici; 
	la cessazione della qualità di pertinenza non è opponibile ai terzi i quali abbiano anteriormente acquistato diritti sulla cosa principale. 
Il principio generale secondo il quale il vincolo pertinenziale possa essere eliminato per volontà delle parti, costituisce ormai un indirizzo consolidato della giurisprudenza di legittimità (in senso conforme, Cass. civ., Sez. I, n. 763 del 6 luglio 1996 e n. 4564 del 9 aprile 1991; Sez. II, n. 6009 del 10 maggio 2000).   *Prassi e giurisprudenza* 
Sul delicato tema in esame si deve segnalare che prassi ministeriale e giurisprudenza concordano nel ritenere che il collegamento tra la cosa principale e quella accessoria è preso in considerazione dalla norma di legge non tanto come rapporto di connessione materiale, quanto come «rapporto economico giuridico di strumentalità e complementarità funzionale, costituito da chi sia proprietario delluna o dellaltra cosa o titolare di un diritto reale su entrambe». Di conseguenza, per lesistenza del vincolo pertinenziale «sono necessari non soltanto un elemento oggettivo, nel senso che un bene (cosa accessoria) deve essere destinato a servizio o ad ornamento di un altro bene (cosa principale), ma anche un elemento soggettivo, nel senso che tale destinazione deve rispondere alleffettiva volontà dellavente diritto, di creare il suddetto vincolo di strumentalità o complementarità» (Cass. civ., Sez. I, n. 9845 dell11 novembre 1996; in senso conforme, circc. n. 98/E del 17 maggio 2000, risposta 11.1.2, n. 71/E del 7 aprile 2000, par. 1, n. 247/E del 29 dicembre 1999, par. 7.5, n. 114/E del 25 maggio 1999, n. 57/E del 24 febbraio 1998, par. 3.3; riss. n. 4/1181 del 15 giugno 1983, n. 4/2046 del 27 luglio 1976; Cass. civ., Sez. Unite, n. 1853 dell11 luglio 1962; Sez. II, n. 8468 del 13 giugno 2002; Sez. trib., n. 122 del 6 febbraio 1999; Sez. I, n. 5320 del 1° giugno 1994, n. 515 del 27 gennaio 1986, n. 2641 del 27 aprile 1984, n. 2280 del 15 aprile 1982, n. 5811 del 10 novembre 1979 e n. 974 del 14 marzo 1975; Comm. trib. centr., Sez. XXI, n. 4373 del 15 settembre 1998; Sez. XVII, n. 1586 del 18 febbraio 1988; Comm. trib. reg. Firenze, Sez. XXII, n. 25 del 19 dicembre 1997). 
Al riguardo, preme segnalare che la Corte di Cassazione, ha ritenuto che la nozione di pertinenza presupposta dalle disposizioni tributarie, *sia quella civilistica, ex art. 817 del c.c.*, non solo relativamente allImposta comunale sugli immobili, in riferimento alla quale lo ha chiarito _expressis verbis_ - come già rilevato - nella sentenza in commento e nelle citate sentenze n. 17035 del 26 agosto 2004 e 19357 del 17 dicembre 2003, ma anche affrontando questioni riguardanti altri tributi. 
...tuttavia, è appena il caso di ricordare che il Legislatore, nello statuire in merito alleventuale applicazione dellaliquota agevolata per la tassazione ai fini dellICI delle aree pertinenziali - ha testualmente chiarito, nellart. 30, comma 12, della L. n. 488 del 1999, che *il concetto di pertinenza operante ai fini dellapplicazione dellICI è quello civilistico, di cui allart. 817 del c.c..*

----------


## danilo sciuto

Bene ..... che ne dici di far leggere questo al Comune ?
In fin dei conti, &#232; loro che devi convincere, non noi. :-)   

> Leggete di seguito: 
> [/B]

----------


## Deltaoscar

Ma io non volevo convincere nessuno di voi  :Smile: 
Poi gi&#224; ho fatto leggere tale contenuto al Comune, per&#242; purtroppo questo non era il punto centrale del problema che ho posto all'inizio del post, la mia domanda era un'altra.
Siamo arrivati a questo argomento confrontandoci un p&#242; sul concetto giuridico di pertinenza. 
Cmq rifletter&#242;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ancora per trovare una risposta a quella domanda.
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

A mio parere il punto centrale &#232; invece proprio questo, perch&#232; sta a monte rispetto alla tua domanda.
Un A4 pu&#242; essere considerato pertinenza ?
Io quoto Niccol&#242;. 
ciao   

> Ma io non volevo convincere nessuno di voi 
> Poi gi&#224; ho fatto leggere tale contenuto al Comune, per&#242; purtroppo questo non era il punto centrale del problema che ho posto all'inizio del post, la mia domanda era un'altra.
> Siamo arrivati a questo argomento confrontandoci un p&#242; sul concetto giuridico di pertinenza. 
> Cmq rifletter&#242;  ancora per trovare una risposta a quella domanda.
> Grazie

----------


## Deltaoscar

> A mio parere il punto centrale &#232; invece proprio questo, perch&#232; sta a monte rispetto alla tua domanda.
> Un A4 pu&#242; essere considerato pertinenza ?
> Io quoto Niccol&#242;. 
> ciao

  In generale no, ma nel mio caso specifico di quell'anno in quelle condizioni in cui si trovava e per l'utilizzo che ne veniva fatto si!

----------


## fabioalessandro

secondo me no
essendo un A4 anche se in fase di ristrutturazione o come deposito è sempre un altro immobile separato quindi non può essere considerato pertinenza
poi ovviamente se al comune ti hanno risposto picche l'unica strada è il ricorso
a quel punto dicci come va a finire cosi noi ci regoliamo  :Big Grin:

----------


## giotto

> In generale no, ma nel mio caso specifico di quell'anno in quelle condizioni in cui si trovava e per l'utilizzo che ne veniva fatto si!

  Ciao Deltaoscar 
ritengo che la sentenza della Cassazione n.4087 del 28.01.2008 possa darti una mano.
Ti evidenzio questo passaggio:
In particolare la Corte ha chiarito che una pertinenza, per poter essere definita tale, deve avere una propria individualità fisica ed una propria conformazione strutturale, e non essere parte integrante o costitutiva di altro fabbricato, ed inoltre essere preordinata ad un'oggettiva esigenza dell'edificio principale, funzionalmente ed oggettivamente inserita al servizio dello stesso, sfornita di un autonomo valore di mercato, non valutabile in termini di cubatura o comunque dotata di un volume minimo tale da non consentire, in relazione anche alle caratteristiche dell'edificio principale, una sua destinazione autonoma e diversa da quella a servizio dell'immobile cui accede. 
Non conoscendo bene la situazione, penso che l'immobile in questione risponda   a gran parte di questa definizione. Bisognerebbe verificare il volume dell'immobile, considerato "pertinenza", con l'edificio principale. Per la destinazione penso che essendo inagibile all'epoca dei fatti, non poteva avere una destinazione autonoma, se non quella di essere al servizio dell'immobole principale.
Inoltre l'art. 817 e ss. dispone che:
.......*che la destinazione "può essere effettuata dal proprietario della cosa principale o da chi ha un diritto reale sulla medesima".* 
Cmq bella gatta da pelare!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
Saluti

----------


## fabioalessandro

bhò
l'art. 817 dice cosa principale
qui secondo me abbiamo 2 cose principali 
- sfornita di un autonomo valore di mercato (un A4 ha una propria rendita ed un proprio valore immobiliare
 non valutabile in termini di cubatura o comunque dotata di un volume minimo tale da non consentire, in relazione anche alle caratteristiche dell'edificio principale, una sua destinazione autonoma e diversa da quella a servizio dell'immobile cui accede (visto che adt l'ha classata come A4 vuol dire che ha una propria destinazione autonoma e non credo che sia impossibile ad accedervi)
inoltre la ristrutturazione non è causa di esenzione ici

----------


## Deltaoscar

> Ciao Deltaoscar 
> ritengo che la sentenza della Cassazione n.4087 del 28.01.2008 possa darti una mano.
> Ti evidenzio questo passaggio:
> In particolare la Corte ha chiarito che una pertinenza, per poter essere definita tale, deve avere una propria individualità fisica ed una propria conformazione strutturale, e non essere parte integrante o costitutiva di altro fabbricato, ed inoltre essere preordinata ad un'oggettiva esigenza dell'edificio principale, funzionalmente ed oggettivamente inserita al servizio dello stesso, sfornita di un autonomo valore di mercato, non valutabile in termini di cubatura o comunque dotata di un volume minimo tale da non consentire, in relazione anche alle caratteristiche dell'edificio principale, una sua destinazione autonoma e diversa da quella a servizio dell'immobile cui accede. 
> Non conoscendo bene la situazione, penso che l'immobile in questione risponda   a gran parte di questa definizione. Bisognerebbe verificare il volume dell'immobile, considerato "pertinenza", con l'edificio principale. Per la destinazione penso che essendo inagibile all'epoca dei fatti, non poteva avere una destinazione autonoma, se non quella di essere al servizio dell'immobole principale.
> Inoltre l'art. 817 e ss. dispone che:
> .......*che la destinazione "può essere effettuata dal proprietario della cosa principale o da chi ha un diritto reale sulla medesima".* 
> Cmq bella gatta da pelare!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> Saluti

  Caro Giottone  :Smile:  
cmq il Comune in questione è quello dove ci passi ogni giorno e in estate ci vai a mare, (l'unità immobiliare è quella nel Casale zona che tu conosci).
La sentenza che mi hai riportato purtroppo fa riferimento alle _pertinenze edilizie-urbanistiche_, mentre il Legislatore e altra Giurisprudenza della Suprema Corte hanno definitivamente stabilito e testualmente chiarito (come ho riportato nel precedente post) che *il concetto di pertinenza operante ai fini dellapplicazione dellICI e per gli altri tributi è quello civilistico, di cui allart. 817 del c.c..* Per cui la pertinenza civilistica non pone tutti sti paletti che mi hai riportato: *Art. 817 Pertinenze* _Sono pertinenze le cose destinate in modo durevole a servizio o ad ornamento di un'altra cosa.
La destinazione può essere effettuata dal proprietario della cosa principale o da chi ha un diritto reale sulla medesima_  
L'importante che vi sia presente contemporaneamente l'elemento oggettivo e soggettivo, (x maggiori chiarimenti leggi il mio post precedente). 
Comunque alla fine neanche siamo riusciti a dimostrare da quale atto documentale si può provare che una unità immobiliare è una pertinenza.
Il Comune di Saint Vincent in Valle d'Aosta, ad esempio, aveva predisposto una comunicazione da parte del contribuente nella quale indicare (secondo gli usi del contribuente) quali erano le unità immobiliari adibite a pertinenze.
Si prega di visionare l'allegato.

----------


## giotto

> Caro Giottone  
> cmq il Comune in questione è quello dove ci passi ogni giorno e in estate ci vai a mare, (l'unità immobiliare è quella nel Casale zona che tu conosci).
> La sentenza che mi hai riportato purtroppo fa riferimento alle _pertinenze edilizie-urbanistiche_, mentre il Legislatore e altra Giurisprudenza della Suprema Corte hanno definitivamente stabilito e testualmente chiarito (come ho riportato nel precedente post) che *il concetto di pertinenza operante ai fini dellapplicazione dellICI e per gli altri tributi è quello civilistico, di cui allart. 817 del c.c..* Per cui la pertinenza civilistica non pone tutti sti paletti che mi hai riportato: *Art. 817 Pertinenze* _Sono pertinenze le cose destinate in modo durevole a servizio o ad ornamento di un'altra cosa.
> La destinazione può essere effettuata dal proprietario della cosa principale o da chi ha un diritto reale sulla medesima_  
> L'importante che vi sia presente contemporaneamente l'elemento oggettivo e soggettivo, (x maggiori chiarimenti leggi il mio post precedente). 
> Comunque alla fine neanche siamo riusciti a dimostrare da quale atto documentale si può provare che una unità immobiliare è una pertinenza.
> Il Comune di Saint Vincent in Valle d'Aosta, ad esempio, aveva predisposto una comunicazione da parte del contribuente nella quale indicare (secondo gli usi del contribuente) quali erano le unità immobiliari adibite a pertinenze.
> Si prega di visionare l'allegato.

  Caro amico deltaoscar 
le trovi tutte tu!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

